# Computadora Jeep Grand Cherokee 96 bloqueada



## pcm2016 (May 17, 2016)

Buenas alguien sabe como identificar si la computadora de una grand cherokee año 96 esta bloqueada. En el vehiculo que estaba no encendía la señal de check engine. Me la traje para revisar solo se que la fuente esta bien porque da los valores correctos. Yo pense que estaba dañadapero alguien me dijo que puede estar bloqueada. Mi duda en concreto es si la computadorfa esta bloqueada no enciende la señal de check engine.


----------



## sergiot (May 18, 2016)

No tengo experiencia en esas ecu's, pero por ejemplo el bloqueo de la pcm del Neon 2000 solo apaga el motor a los 3 segundos de poner en marcha, pero el motor arranca normal.

Las pcm mas antiguas de la primera versión no tenían bloqueo en la pcm, traían un modulo rke que desconectaba el motor de arranque para que no pueda encender el motor.

Si te sirve de algo cuando el las pcm de la primer generación no encendía la luz del check era porque el fusible de la bomba de combustible estaba quemado.


----------



## pcm2016 (May 18, 2016)

gracias por el dato. revise el fusible y esta ok. Estoy haciendo un levantamiento de los componentes de la computadora. hay poca informacion he reconocido los chips. tiene tres microcontroladores de motorola. y hay uno en particular que estoy tratando de identificar con ayuda de google. es el numero 4651947 phillips. Algunas pistas dan que es una memoria flash. puede ser por que se conecta con el bus de datos de los microcontroladoras. lo otro que observo es que  a los microcontroladores la señal de reset presentan pulsos negativos de 0 voltios en instante pequeño, cuando deberia ser estable en 5 voltios.


----------



## sergiot (May 18, 2016)

Si el reset es negado, tenes razón, debería estar en alto, pero ojo que en el arranque el microcontrolador necesita que el reset esté en bajo una cantidad de ciclos de reloj, quizás no pueda arrancar el micro y este en un loop de inicio y reinicio.


----------



## pcm2016 (May 18, 2016)

Es logico tu razonamiento. Es un reset externo deberia ser un hardware la cosa es que los pulsos bajos son aleatorios. Eso debe estar haciendo que nunca arranque el programa. Los tres micros se unen al reset y estaba siguiendo buscando las trazas parece llega al cicuito de la fuente. Habia una pequeña pista que se habia volado por un cortocircuito. yo creo que tiene mala la fuente de poder, la etapa del reset. Aunque los 5 voltios que alimentan a los micros son estables.


----------



## Daniel Meza (May 18, 2016)

Hola. Revisa a donde llega esa línea de Reset, algunas veces las placas incorporan un circuito integrado de monitoreo que efectivamente reinicia al uC, uP en caso de problemas en la fuente.

Salu2


----------



## pcm2016 (May 23, 2016)

Las lineas de reset llegan a los tres microcontroladores y a la mayoria de los drivers. Parece que su origen es un chiop de la fuente de poder. Su numero es 4651537 de la compañia ST. es un encapsulado soic de 20 pines. Alguien conoce cual es el numero comercial del chip?


----------



## sergiot (May 23, 2016)

Ese chip esta en la pcm del Neon 2000??


----------



## pcm2016 (May 23, 2016)

sergiot dijo:


> Ese chip esta en la pcm del Neon 2000??


No esta. Aqui le subo una foto de la tarjeta en el cual indico el numero del chip sobre el mismo.


----------



## rassimone (Sep 30, 2016)

Buen dia : soy nuevo .
Esa computadora no se bloquea busca otra falla


----------

